# Hyatt Beach House: week 52



## SteveL92 (Feb 24, 2006)

I understand that the Beach House during week 52 pulls 2200 Hyatt Vacation Club points.  Is the Beach House full up at this time?  What would the rack rate be for New Year's week?


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Mar 1, 2006)

*Hyatt Beach House week 52*

Hi,

l Just logged in to the Hyatt Vacation Club website to find your answer.  Unfortunately, there are no weeks available right now using points, as most weeks are released 6 months in advance.   However, week 52, Saturday Dec. 30th thru Saturday, Jan 6th is available for rent on the website.  With the Owners 40% discount it rents for $2,107 for the week.

Hope the info helps...

-Dewey


----------

